# New (used) Milling Saw Husky 2100 CD



## retoid (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got my new used saw today. It's a Husqvarna 2100 CD.
Found it locally from a craigslist post and it came with 3 Oregon bars.
36", 30" and 33" I believe. I have only measured the 36" but the others are pretty darn long to. All for $300 USD

It doesnt seem to be in that bad of shape. It needs a good cleaning. I replaced the fuel line but not before loosing some gas. I filled it up before noticing it was leaking. Everything seems to be good shape otherwise. Replaced oil cause it had been sitting for a while. There are also a few cracks in the plastic housing, I empoxy'ed them together with higher temp 2-part epoxy, should to the trick.


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 10, 2008)

Good grab, the bars are worth half that. What cc is that saw....looks like a moose?
Waiting for a CraigsL MS170 to get here i bought last week sight unseen(gulp), but the priced was right.

RD


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 10, 2008)

99cc according to Acres. Should make a good milling saw.

Ian


----------



## retoid (Mar 10, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> Good grab, the bars are worth half that. What cc is that saw....looks like a moose?
> Waiting for a CraigsL MS170 to get here i bought last week sight unseen(gulp), but the priced was right.
> 
> RD



Yeah I know, I was so happy to see the listing. Turned out the guy selling it lived a few houses down from my father's house, so it worked out great.
Yeah its 99cc, 6.4 cubic inch.

I hope you get your saw, I am always weary about CL and having the seller ship the item. If I can't pick it up / see it in person I usually wont buy it from Craigslist because so many people are flakes.


----------



## retoid (Mar 10, 2008)

here are the 3 bars that came with it.


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 11, 2008)

Whew...got it today. So far only 2 issues: a torn plug boot and filthy. Piston & rings look good. Gonna tear it down, remove the p/o's dirt so i can replace it with _my_ dirt I won't even try & start it until it's clean. 
99cc, wow that will most definatly mill....hope to see it in some wood soon!
RD


----------



## retoid (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you got your saw.
Well I wasted alot of time and gas on it today. It leaks fuel from two areas.
The top of the fuel compartment where the fuel line feeds the rubber gasket that fits around it is not sealed. Probably need a new one. And I have yet to find the other leak.

38" bar not a 36" hehe.


----------



## user 19670 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Good Score*

WOW! 99 cc will definitely do the job. The fuel leak probably won't be too serious for you to find and fix.

I wish you well.


----------



## retoid (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopefully not, what is going to be harder is finding time to fix it.
Been so busy lately with my other work. I sit behind a desk all day long designing. So getting to work on my saw and in the woods is like a weekend vacation for me.


----------



## retoid (Mar 12, 2008)

When our government comes after all of us and we have formed our militia's you will find me easily cause this is what I will look like


----------



## retoid (Mar 24, 2008)

Got it fixed and running. Tried milling with it today and surprisingly it did great with the chain it came with.






Beer break


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 25, 2008)

Good job, better tighten that chain after your beer break,lol.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 25, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> Good job, better tighten that chain after your beer break,lol.



LOL I almost said that but I've been kind of an azz lately and am trying to reform myself.

Ian


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good Retoid, looks like the Husky is runnin good.

HH- c'mon lay off the thorazine & let 'em rip! Group hugs leave me feeling icky.................:hmm3grin2orange: 

RD


----------



## retoid (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah after the first cut I noticed that one of the bar nuts came off and the chain was loose. It was replaced and tightened real good


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 25, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> Looks good Retoid, looks like the Husky is runnin good.
> 
> HH- c'mon lay off the thorazine & let 'em rip! Group hugs leave me feeling icky.................:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> RD



No Thorazine for me.. I prefer lithium. You can get it in the watch battery section of your local jeweler. Those lithium batteries do tingle going down tho.

Ian


----------

